

Minting your own coins makes you a terrorist - duncan_bayne
http://www.fbi.gov/charlotte/press-releases/2011/defendant-convicted-of-minting-his-own-currency

======
codezero
There is a bit more to this. Wikipedia has a good summary of the indictment:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liberty_Dollar> A federal grand jury brought an
indictment against von NotHaus and three others in May 2009 in United States
District Court in Statesville, North Carolina,[24] and von NotHaus was
arrested on June 6, 2009. Bernard von NotHaus is charged with one count of
conspiracy to possess and sell coins in resemblance and similitude of coins of
a denomination higher than five cents, and silver coins in resemblance of
genuine coins of the United States in denominations of five dollars and
greater, in violation of 18 U.S.C. § 485, 18 U.S.C. § 486, and 18 U.S.C. §
371; one count of mail fraud in violation of 18 U.S.C. § 1341 and 18 U.S.C. §
2; one count of selling, and possessing with intent to defraud, coins of
resemblance and similitude of United States coins in denominations of five
cents and higher, in violation of 18 U.S.C. § 485 and 18 U.S.C. § 2; and one
count of uttering, passing, and attempting to utter and pass, silver coins in
resemblance of genuine U.S. coins in denominations of five dollars or greater,
in violation of 18 U.S.C. § 486 and 18 U.S.C. § 2.[24]

He was minting coins that looked like US currency and was involved in other
charges that look like they are related to fraud.

~~~
duncan_bayne
See here for more information:

[http://reason.com/blog/2012/10/25/bernard-von-nothaus-
awaiti...](http://reason.com/blog/2012/10/25/bernard-von-nothaus-awaiting-
sentencing)

Basically he's being nailed for everything under the sun because the State
doesn't like competition with the US$.

